# Zeilen aus einer Textdatei löschen



## AF91 (7. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen
kann mir einer sagen wie ich mit nem FileWriter bestimmte zeilen aus einer txt ganz lösche, also auch so dass die zeilen unter der gelöschten zeile nach oben nachrutschen und nicht einfach da bleiben wo sie sind???

danke für eure hilfe
alwin


----------



## Ark (7. Sep 2009)

Eine Datei zum Lesen öffnen, die andere zum Schreiben. So alles von der einen Datei in die andere kopieren. Wenn aber die bewusste Zeile kommt, das Kopieren unterdrücken. Dann das Original löschen und die Kopie wie das Original nennen.

Ark


----------



## AF91 (7. Sep 2009)

ja das hört sich gut an aber du kannst mir nich zufällig noch sagen wie ich das umsetzen soll mit dem rüber kopieren und unterdrücken und so... ich kann bisher nur was in dateien schreiben und auslesen ... bin noch relativ am anfang meiner informatiklaufbahn  

alwin


----------



## AF91 (7. Sep 2009)

ok
nein danke habs durch zufall selber rausgefunden  
aber trozdem danke


----------



## Ark (7. Sep 2009)

Skizziert:


```
File original = new File("original.txt");
File kopie = new File("kopie.txt");
BufferedReader br = BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(original));
BufferedWriter bw = BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(kopie));
int counter = 0;
String line;
while((line = br.readLine()) != null){
    if(counter != 42){
        bw.write(line);
        bw.newLine();
    }
    counter++;
}
bw.close();
br.close();
original.delete;
kopie.rename(original.getName));
```
Zeilenzählung beginnt hier bei 0.

Ark


----------



## Gast2 (7. Sep 2009)

Ark hat gesagt.:


> ```
> if(counter != 42){
> ```



Blasphemie !! ... Du kannst doch nicht einfach den Sinn des Lebens unter den Tisch fallen lassen


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Sep 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> ark hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



*lol*! :d


----------

